# Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf



## reinhard_sn (1. September 2009)

mein zum messerschärfer umgebauter doppelschleifbock







http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=2430&pictureid=21015

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?pictureid=21017&albumid=2430&dl=1261321194&thumb=1

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?pictureid=21016&albumid=2430&dl=1261321194&thumb=1

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?pictureid=21018&albumid=2430&dl=1261321314&thumb=1







meine messer und die anderen schärfgeräte
 
gruß reinhard


----------



## Ulli3D (1. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

man kann die Bilder zwar nicht sehen aber ich vermute mal auf Grund der Filzscheibe, dass Du  Deine Schneide sehr schnell ballig schleifst.


----------



## loki73 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

ich kann die bilder nicht sehen, fehler 401.


----------



## aal60 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Ich schleife alle meine Messer mit Naturschleifstein mit der Hand und ziehe dann zum Schluß mit Missarka Keramik-Stein (besser als Naturstein) ab.

Die Messe werden wirklich scharf!  Auch die Küchenmesser ...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (3. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

für´s Grobe: Vulkanus
für´s Feine: Belgischer Brocken


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Lansky Messer Schärfset, einfach Idiotensicher :m


----------



## Ulli3D (3. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Lansky Messer Schärfset, einfach Idiotensicher :m



Schließe mich an, Arkansas Ölstein oder Belgischer Brocken sind, in Kennerhand, auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## aal60 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Schließe mich an, Arkansas Ölstein oder Belgischer Brocken sind, in Kennerhand, auch nicht zu verachten.




Und von einem Werkzeugmacher (mein Vater) das Abziehen gelernt.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (3. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



aal60 schrieb:


> Und von ... (mein Vater) das Abziehen gelernt.



dito #6


----------



## G€Y€R.91 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Guten abend/morgen #h,

ich geb meine messer, auch filetiermesser, zum metzger. der schärft 8 messer rasier messer scharf für 12,80€. 

die messer haben 5 wochen fischschlachten in norwegen ausgehalten (also im dauer gebrauch), musste nur einmal über den wetzstab gezogen werden.
mach ich auch wieder wenn die messer stumpf sind, kann mich net beklagen.

LG.
G€Y€R.91


----------



## Ulli3D (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Jauuuuul #q

Es könnte ja sein, dass Dein Metzger eine Ausnahme ist aber, ich würde kein Messer, das teurer war als 10 € einem Metzger zum schärfen in die Hand geben. Schon mal geschaut, wie seine Messer nach 3 Monaten aussehen? Die Klingen sind nur noch 5 mm breit.


----------



## goeddoek (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Jepp - die Erfahrung musste ich vor vielen Jahren auch machen.

Nachteil - Messer verhunzt

Vorteil   - seitdem lasse ich nur mich und 'nen guten Stein ans Messer


----------



## aal60 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Jepp - die Erfahrung musste ich vor vielen Jahren auch machen.
> 
> Nachteil - Messer verhunzt
> 
> Vorteil   - seitdem lasse ich nur mich und 'nen guten Stein ans Messer




Ja so isses, dann weiß man und auch Frau,was man gemacht hat. #6


----------



## shorty 38 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Hallo, meine Messer für meinen Job in der Küche (Partyservice) schleife ich auf einem Bandschleifer an welchem noch eine Filzscheibe mitläuft. Sämtliche Küchenmesser habe ich von der Firma F. Dick aus Solingen und benutze sie schon seit 15 Jahren. Ferner ziehe ich auf diesem Schleifer auch meine Filetiermesser ab. Die dann vorhandene Standschärfe reicht für einen Norwegenurlaub. Läßt dort die Schärfe nach, ziehe ich sie über einen Diamantstahl von Dick ab. Da wir öfters mit größeren Gruppen unterwegs sind, habe ich selbstverständlich auch noch ein Lansky-Set mit dabei. Sehr gute Filetiermesser(z.B. Schinkenmesser von F. Dick für 10 Euro) bekommt ihr im Fleischereigroßhandel für kleines Geld. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Taxidermist (11. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Der Lansky Messerschärfer ist wie Tomi Engel schon sagte:"Idiotensicher"!Das heißt mit eingespanntem Messer,wird der Winkel der Schleifsteine mittels einer Führung eingestellt,
so dass es fast unmöglich ist,wegen eines falschen Winkels sein Messer stumpf zu schleifen.
Aber der Preis!http://www.rocksports.de/shop/produ...Lansky-Messerschaerfer-Kit-mit-5-Steinen.html

Ich benutze bei groben Scharten zuerst einen Wasserstein,dies kommt allerdings nur
vor,wenn man zuvor sein Messer vergewaltigt hat und z.B unbedingt durch einen Knochen
durch wollte (Auch Wirbel von großen Fischen).
Normalerweise reicht ein Arkansasstein und anschließendes Abziehen auf einem Dickron
Wetzstahl.Wenn es denn zum Rasieren taugen soll,so kann man noch über einen Lederriemen damit.

Taxidermist


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Ich schärfe mein Messer grundsätzlich auf japanischen Wassersteinen der Hersteller Shapton und Naniwa, sowie auf belgischem Brocken. Dabei ist die Prozedur mittlerweile mehr für mich, als nur Messer schleifen. Es ist Meditation, Konzentration, Passion und Entspannung.#6
Bevor ich an die Wassersteine geriet, nutzte ich auch ein Lansky- Set.


----------



## olafson (11. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

hallo, 
meine werden mit nem nassen schleifstein geschliffen und dann ab und zu über eine aufn kopf gestellte kaffeetasse abgezogen.
hab es so bei nem freund abgeguckt und es funzt:q#6


----------



## Ulli3D (11. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Das mit den Tassen oder Tellern ist ein alter Trick, den normalerweise Hausfrauen drauf haben. Ich kann mich an meine Oma erinnern, die zog immer ihr "Hümmelken", zu Deutsch Kartoffelschälmesser, auf der Steintreppe ab.

In den 80er Jahren gab es von Elu (Eugen Lutz) mal ein professionelles Schärfgerät. Das bestand aus einem langsamlaufenden Nassschleifstein im Wasserbad und auf der anderen Seite einem umlaufenden Lederband zum Abziehen. Gibt es leider nicht mehr und damals war ich noch nicht so ein Schärfefreak.

Ich muss aber sagen, mit meinen Mitteln, Lansky, Belgischer Brocken, Arkansas Ölstein, Keramikstäbe und Abziehstahl kenn ich eigentlich keine stumpfen Messer mehr und meine Frau hat  auch begriffen, dass Messer *NIEMALS* in eine Spülmaschine gehören, es sei denn die Spülmaschine hat 2 Beine und 2 Arme mit Händen dran und hantiert im Spülwasser 

Kleiner Nachsatz:

Das genialste Schärfmittel hab ich mir vor ein paar Jahren auf der Jagd und Hund in Dortmund geholt. OK, es ist nicht für einen Grundschliff gedacht aber zum Nachschärfen genial. Es handelt sich hierbei um 2 Keramikrundstäbe von ca. 30 cm Länge und einer Bodenplatte mit Handschutz, in die diese eingesteckt werden. Durch die Bohrungen ergibt sich ein V und die Klinge wird durch eine senkrechte Schneidebewegung mit leichtem Druck (quasi ohne) entlang der Rundstäbe geführt. nach 10 Schnitten an jeder Seite kann man sich damit wieder rasieren. Hab es aber seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr da gesehen, hab ein paar Bekannte, die möchten das auch haben. 

Für unterwegs hab ich so ein Teil von Buck, gibt es aber auch schon seit fast 20 Jahren nicht mehr, da sind die Keramikstäbe nur 10 cm lang, eher für Jagdtaschenmesser geeignet, aber, wenn man sie in die Transportstellung bringt, dann liegen sie nebeneinander und man kann damit auch mal einen Angelhaken nachschärfen.

Wenn der Stab rundum dunkel vom "Abrieb" ist, einfach mit Spüli einreiben und unter fließend kaltem Wasser abspülen und die Stäbe sind wieder einsatzbereit.


----------



## Fanne (11. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

ich benutze einen Professionellen Stahl !

http://www.kontor-bauer.de/catalog/...d=447&osCsid=612b5e3376b917c3d7b7350919cb3836


bei diesen Stahl kann jeder Wetzstein einpacken !


----------



## litzbarski (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich schärfe mein Messer grundsätzlich auf japanischen Wassersteinen der Hersteller Shapton und Naniwa, sowie auf belgischem Brocken. Dabei ist die Prozedur mittlerweile mehr für mich, als nur Messer schleifen. Es ist Meditation, Konzentration, Passion und Entspannung.#6



Genau, das kann ich nur bestätigen.

Andre


----------



## kaipiranja (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Der Lansky Messerschärfer ist wie Tomi Engel schon sagte:"Idiotensicher"!Das heißt mit eingespanntem Messer,wird der Winkel der Schleifsteine mittels einer Führung eingestellt,
> so dass es fast unmöglich ist,wegen eines falschen Winkels sein Messer stumpf zu schleifen.
> Aber der Preis!http://www.rocksports.de/shop/produ...Lansky-Messerschaerfer-Kit-mit-5-Steinen.html
> 
> ...




Man muß ja nicht gleich in einer Aphoteke kaufen |supergri


Lansky 5er Delux - Sofortkauf 52,49€

http://cgi.ebay.de/Lansky-5er-Deluxe-Messerschleifset-Messerschaerfer_W0QQitemZ230381248743QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Sport_Camping_Outdoor_Campingmesser_werkzeug?hash=item35a3cae0e7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


Kai


----------



## Flutfischer (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Moin, Ihr Messerschleifer,
meine Messer schleife ich auf einem Sensenstrich bei Bedarf vor und dann mit Wasser auf einem feinen Abziehstein nach.Das Fabrikat ist mir nicht bekannt. Manchmal schleife ich ein messer fein nach,indem ich es an einem anderen Messer abziehe. Das wird dann auch schärfer. 
Ein Rasiermesser wird ja auch an einem Lederriemen abgezogen. 
Kann mir jemand erklären, warum und wie das funktioniert: Der Riemen ist doch sehr weich im Verhältnis zum Stahl.
Gruss 
Flutfischer


----------



## Ulli3D (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Was Du da schärfen auf einem anderen Messer nennst, ist nichts weiter als den Grat wieder aufzurichten, gleiches geschieht auch auf einem Wetzstahl nur wesentlich effektiver.

Rasiermesser sind eine besonders feine Art von Messern mit extrem dünner Klinge. Da wird der letzte Schliff oft auf einem auf ein Holz geklebtes Leder, das mit Ölfarbe, Chromoxid grün, eingestrichen ist. Nach einigen Zügen über dieses Leder hat man einen feinen Grat erzeugt, der dann auf dem Lederriemen nur noch dressiert wird. Da wird nichts mehr geschärft.

Ach ja, man sollte mal wirklich eine Nassrasur mit einem richtigen Rasiermesser, die Frisöre heute haben ja nur noch so Teile für halbierte Rasierklingen, ausprobieren. Vorher die Barthaare mit einem heißen nassen Handtuch aufweichen, mit einer guten Rasierseife und einem Dachshaarpinsel Rasierschaum schlagen und auf der Haut verteilen und dann mit einem scharfen Rasiermesser die Stoppeln entfernen. Die Klinge zwischendurch immer mal wieder an einem Blatt Küchenrolle, Schminktuch oder Toilettenpapier vom Schaum befreien, nach der Rasur das Gesicht mit warmem Wasser waschen und mit einem Alaunblock die haut entspannen. 

Das ist eine Rasur, die hält auch abends noch ohne bei den Madels rote Wangen zu erzeugen.

Oh Sorry, ich will hier keinen bekehren |rolleyes


----------



## aal60 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

In der Türkei gibt es diese Rasur noch für kleines Geld!


----------



## Ulli3D (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Tja Uwe, bei mir gibt es die, allerdings nur für mich, gratis :m

Aber stimmt, wenn man es nicht kennt sollte man mal zu einem türkischen Frisör gehen.

Wie ich jung war, da machte das jeder Frisör und die Stammkunden hatten sogar eigene Näpfe für die Rasierseife im Regal stehen, wie die Maßkrüge der Stammkunden des Hofbräuhauses.


----------



## Yupii (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachsatz:
> 
> Das genialste Schärfmittel hab ich mir vor ein paar Jahren auf der Jagd und Hund in Dortmund geholt. OK, es ist nicht für einen Grundschliff gedacht aber zum Nachschärfen genial. Es handelt sich hierbei um 2 Keramikrundstäbe von ca. 30 cm Länge und einer Bodenplatte mit Handschutz, in die diese eingesteckt werden. Durch die Bohrungen ergibt sich ein V und die Klinge wird durch eine senkrechte Schneidebewegung mit leichtem Druck (quasi ohne) entlang der Rundstäbe geführt. nach 10 Schnitten an jeder Seite kann man sich damit wieder rasieren. Hab es aber seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr da gesehen, hab ein paar Bekannte, die möchten das auch haben.
> 
> ...



Könnte es sein, dass Du sowas wie den Steel Hyperdrill von Dick meinst? Den benutze ich auch seit letztem Jahr und bin damit mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ... sowie auf belgischem Brocken. Dabei ist die Prozedur mittlerweile mehr für mich, als nur Messer schleifen. Es ist Meditation, Konzentration, Passion und Entspannung.
> ...


 
genau so! gerade jetzt, wo langsam der Winter heranschleicht, freu ich mich schon auf einige "Sitzungen" in der warmen Stuff (Stube).

Habe neben dem guten Brocken noch einen Kalk(?)-Abziehstein "von Vati noch" (Naturstein!). Leider nirgendwo mehr erhältlich, aber neben dem kann auch der Belgische Brocken einpacken. Nur er wird halt immer weniger...:c


----------



## Ulli3D (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Yupii schrieb:


> Könnte es sein, dass Du sowas wie den Steel Hyperdrill von Dick meinst? Den benutze ich auch seit letztem Jahr und bin damit mehr als zufrieden.



Nein, was ich meine sieht aus wie *das* hier, etwas nach unten V-Sharperner. Der von Buck ist ungefähr so wie der hier gezeigte aber den, den ich für große Messer verwende, hat Keramik-Rundstäbe von etwas über 20cm Länge.


----------



## Flutfischer (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Moin Ulli3D,
danke für Deinen Beitrag. Der Link auf "das"" im Beitrag Nr.28 ist auch besonders gut.
Ich schleife gerne an Messern, Heckenscheren. Sicheln,Sensen...
Gruss aus Ostfriesland und ein schönes Wochenende.
Flutfischer


----------



## reinhard_sn (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

hallo
mit der maschine mache ich den grundschliff
für zwischendurch benutze ich 
*Dick Messerschärfer Rapid Steel polish*

bin damit sehr zufrieden.

gruß reinhard


----------



## zander-ralf (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Moin Leute,

ich benutze schon ewig einen Wittmunder Torfbrand- Klinkerstein. 
Im Norwegen-Urlaub (filetieren) unersetzlich.
Der Stein kostet 1,20 € -wenn man einen Maurer kennt, gar nichts!- und hält 1.000 Jahre.:m

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



> zander-ralf;2673912]Moin Leute,
> ich benutze schon ewig einen Wittmunder Torfbrand- Klinkerstein.
> Im Norwegen-Urlaub (filetieren) unersetzlich.
> Der Stein kostet 1,20 € -wenn man einen Maurer kennt, gar nichts!- und hält 1.000 Jahre.:m
> ...


Na ja, nicht schlecht von Zander-Ralf und beim nächsten Ostfriesland-Trip sollte man sich diesen Tip sicherlich merken.

Aber wer nimmt denn nach Norge einen ganzen Klinker mit, nur um sein Messer mal scharf zu kriegen. Da gibt es doch ganz andere "Brände", um abends, wenn es mal nix zu filetieren gibt, sich die Stunden kurzweilig zu gestalten :m !!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Hey Cliff!

Alter Schlüpferstürmer, man kann den Stein auch ruhig einmal durchhauen!
Aber erst nach dem Schleifen "einen Brennen"! Sonst sind die eigenen Flossen ab.
Ich fahre morgen wieder auf's Kleine Meer (Zander + Barsch). Wenn Du Lust hast kannst Du gerne mitkommen. Bin um 10.00Uhr am Hafen.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Jo, 

eigentlich sollte man mit so einem, der so eine dicke Verwarnung im Board kassiert hat , nicht mit rausfahren, aber morgen früh um 10 Uhr bin ich dabei - 
mit oder ohne scharfes Messer.

*Karauschenjäger
......................*....

Ich muss aber erst noch bei Wessels in Moordorf die Gastkarte bezahlen!


----------



## zander-ralf (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Sauber, bringe mir bitte noch zwei Packungen Maden (0,99€) mit.
Wir sind etwa bis 17.00Uhr draussen.


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Hi! Ich bin mit dem "Vulkanus" ganz zufrieden. Vielleicht schleift der etwas grob, aber es wird schön scharf.. .
Petri


----------



## Flutfischer (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Heute habe ich mir auf dem Brüllmarkt in Jever einen Belgischen Brocken geleistet.
8x3x1,2 cm. Er kostete beim" Fliegenden Händler" 7,50 Euro. Mir wurde dort empfohlen,mit Ballistol-Öl zu schleifen. Ich werde es probieren.
Noch einen schönen Sonntag und an die Messer: bleibt schön scharf.
Flutfischer


----------



## Ulli3D (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Das ist das Problem mit den "Belgischen Brocken". Es gibt sie kaum noch in vernünftigen Größen und wenn, dann nur für horrende Beträge. Um vernünftig mit arbeiten zu können braucht man eigentlich schon was in 20 x 5 cm. Beim Brocken ist Ballistol oder Schärföl nicht erforderlich. Wasser ist genau so gut. Beim Arkansas-Ölstein nimmt man Schärföl.


----------



## 48pfünder (7. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Also ich brauch zum Messerschleifen zwei Schleifsteine und ne Tasse Kaffee.

Ich schleife erst mit nem Baumarkt Schleifstein die Grundform, dann mit nem Belgischen-Brocken den Schärfschliff und zum Schluss den Feinschliff. 

Danach könnte man das Küchenmesser zum rasieren nehmen.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Wer kann mir denn eine günstige Bezugsquelle für einen gelben Belgischen Brocken in so ca. 13x6cm nennen?

vielleicht hat ja jemand einen günstigen Insider-Tipp? auch gerne per PN...




oooops, hab ganz vergessen: *BITTE *zu sagen -  wo ist nur meine gute Erziehung geblieben...#d


----------



## Ulli3D (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Tja Ducky, trotz Bitte ist günstig sehr relativ. 13x6 ist erstmal kein Standardmaß aber ich schätze mal irgendwo zwischen 50 und 60 Teuronen angesiedelt. Mein Tipp, Ende Januar ist wieder die Jagd und Hund in Dortmund. Da sind auch viele Messerstände und auch die Jungs mit den belgischen Brocken vertreten. Da einfach mal schauen. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind vernünftige Größen im 100 Teuro-Bereich angesiedelt #c

Wahrscheinlich bist Du mit einem künstlichen japanischen Edelkorund besser bedient.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

so, eben hat der Paketbote mir meinen Belgier in die Hand gedrückt

jetzt wird losgebrockt! #v


----------



## Ulli3D (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Und,was hat Dich der Brocken gekostet?

Ach ja, hab letztens von einem Tipp mit ummantelten Schweißelektroden gehört, hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen mit gemacht?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Und,was hat Dich der Brocken gekostet?



über Geld reden wir hier im Board doch nicht...|supergri


----------



## Ulli3D (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Ok, hab mal Tante G. gefragt, hat ja anscheinend gutes Weihnachtsgeld gegeben


----------



## Ollek (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



> so, eben hat der Paketbote mir meinen Belgier in die Hand gedrückt
> 
> jetzt wird losgebrockt! #v


Den gleichen hab ich auch, (geschenkt bekomm vom bekannten Fleischer,Preis kenn ich daher auch nicht)

Geht gut das Dingens.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Ollek schrieb:


> geschenkt bekomm vom bekannten Fleischer



|bigeyes *SO *guter Kunde??


----------



## Ollek (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> |bigeyes *SO *guter Kunde??








  Muss dann wohl, nu wirds aber interessant...evtl sehen se sich auch nur ähnlich, war nämlich keine Holzverpackung mit bei.

Aber er sprach von nicht "ganz billig" |bigeyes und Solingen kommt auch hin.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Ollek schrieb:


> Preis kenn ich daher auch nicht


----------



## Ollek (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

:vik: Ich sag doch Fleischer des Vertrauens....

ps. allerdings war er schon im gebrauchten Zustand was aber wenn er keine Riefen gar nich mal vom Nachteil sein soll.

Gruss


----------



## Heilbutt (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Und,was hat Dich der Brocken gekostet?
> 
> Ach ja, hab letztens von einem Tipp mit ummantelten Schweißelektroden gehört, hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen mit gemacht?


 
|kopfkrat
Erfahrung bisher keine, werde ich später mal ausprobieren!?!
Normale Schweißelektroden haben eine "Rutil-Umhüllung",
muß ich doch glatt mal recherchieren was das genau ist!?!?#c
Oft bröckelt diese Umhüllung jedoch leicht ab, daher wäre dies für mich eine schlechtere Wahl.

Ich habe berufsbedingt viel mit keramischen Rohren zu tun.
Genauer gesagt mit Aluminiumoxid AL2O3 (C799).
Die eignen sich optimal zum Messer schleifen!!!

Die Jungs aus dem Lager willen schon bescheid was zu tun ist, wenn mal wieder Rohre zerbrochen bei uns angeliefert werden.....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Ollek schrieb:


> allerdings war er schon im gebrauchten Zustand was aber wenn er keine Riefen gar nich mal vom Nachteil sein soll.



auf keinen Fall! muss meinen auch noch "einschleifen"

ansonsten kann man mit einem gröberen Stein etwa gleicher Größe (und mit Wasser) die feinen Steine schnell wieder wunderbar plan schleifen


----------



## Bondex (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

ich habe mir beim Chinamann einen Wasserschleifstein geholt. Eine Seite ist grob, die andere fein. Die Messer werden schön scharf, rasieren ist aber nicht möglich. Vielleicht taugt der Stahl ja nichts oder der Stein ist noch zu grob. Aber in der Kücke sind die Messer spitzenmäßig, auch zum Filetieren, und dazu sind Küchenmesser ja auch da, auf jeden Fall eine zu empfehlende Möglichkeit für den schmalen Geldbeutel. Der Stein hält bestimmt auch 1000 Jahre:vik:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

ich hab anfangs auch die "Rasierschärfe" nie hinbekommen

das hier (und der (zuerst kleine) Belgische Brocken): http://www.pumaknives.de/download_06/de_version.zip

hat mir dann weitergeholfen, vielleicht ja auch Dir/Euch


----------



## Ollek (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Bondex schrieb:


> Die Messer werden schön scharf, rasieren ist aber nicht möglich.



Liegt nicht zuletzt am Messer, oder meinst du Rasiermesser?

Also ich hab hier noch ein Martini liegen da brauchste keinen Gillete mehr


----------



## Suniflex (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Hallo
Martini iss echt super hab ich auch aber es wird auch irgendwann einmal stumpf .

                     LG Steffen


----------



## Ollek (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Suniflex schrieb:


> Hallo
> Martini iss echt super hab ich auch aber es wird auch irgendwann einmal stumpf .
> 
> LG Steffen



Der mitgelieferte Schärfer ändert das aber schnell, (bei dem kann man nix falsch machen)

#h


----------



## Bondex (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

ne das sind schon normale Küchenmesser. Vielleicht habe ich zu sehr aufgedrückt beim Schleifen oder der Stein ist zu grob, fühlt sich aber wirklich glatt wie Glas an, fast ein wenig speckig, der nimmt kaum noch was runter habe ich das Gefühl


----------



## Knigge007 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Hi,

hier habt Ihr mal ein Link wie man seine Messer schön schleifen kann erst mit nem Wasserstein und danach fürs ganz feine wird ein Ölstein genommen.

Wenn man das ein paar mal gemacht hat und nicht gerade 2 Linke Hände hat kriegt man das selber hin und die werden Tip Top scharf.

Zum Metzger würd ich meine Messer nie im Leben geben,die sind ja spätestens nach nem halben Jahr komplett abgeschliffen...das sind Grobmotoriker!

Achso der Link,hosa http://www.youtube.com/user/fischundfangmagazin#p/u/53/vp2gl2aujiI

Gibt dort auch noch andere schöne Anleitungen wie zb kaputte Rutenringe austauschen usw,....Kanal gibts aber erst seit ca 4 Wochen also noch nicht allzuviele Videos vorhanden!


----------



## Ollek (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Hi Knigge, hier ein Video was ich persönlich irgendwie besser finde. Klick

Der von Puma is mir doch zu "Radikal" bei der Sache...aber wird sicher auch scharf sein das Messer..

Gruss


----------



## Knigge007 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Bondex schrieb:


> ich habe mir beim Chinamann einen Wasserschleifstein geholt. Eine Seite ist grob, die andere fein. Die Messer werden schön scharf, rasieren ist aber nicht möglich. Vielleicht taugt der Stahl ja nichts oder der Stein ist noch zu grob. Aber in der Kücke sind die Messer spitzenmäßig, auch zum Filetieren, und dazu sind Küchenmesser ja auch da, auf jeden Fall eine zu empfehlende Möglichkeit für den schmalen Geldbeutel. Der Stein hält bestimmt auch 1000 Jahre:vik:





Es liegt eher am Stein,nach dem schleifen mit dem Wasserstein hast du immernoch ganz mini Grähte an der Klinge und diese macht man mit einem Ölstein weg,erst danach werden die Messer "Rattenscharf".

Der Ölstein hat nur 1 Seite bzw kein fein und grob wie der Wasserstein,handhabung ist die selbe nur das Öl auf den Stein drauf kommt.


@Ollek es ging ja auch nicht um die Qualität des Steines sondern rein um die Handhabung wie man seine Messer zuerst mit nem Wasserstein grob/fein vorschleift und dann mit nem Ölstein abzieht das es auch wirklich super duper scharf wird.


----------



## Ollek (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> @Ollek es ging ja auch nicht um die Qualität des Steines sondern rein um die Handhabung wie man seine Messer zuerst mit nem Wasserstein grob/fein vorschleift und dann mit nem Ölstein abzieht das es auch wirklich super duper scharf wird.



#6 Um die Qualität des Steins gings mir auch nicht, evtl kam s falsch rüber...ich fand das 2. Video von der Art des Scharfmachens  besser.


Gruss


----------



## Ulli3D (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Es muss nicht immer ein Ölstein sein, versuch mal ein Finish mit einem 6.000er oder 8.000er Japanstein, das Ergebnis ist wie beim Ölstein.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

auch wenn´s nur halb zum Thema passt, aber vielleicht interessierts ja den ein- oder anderen:

heute abend 20:15h auf 3Sat:
Das Schwert der Samurai

|wavey:


----------



## Khaane (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Es muss nicht immer ein Ölstein sein, versuch mal ein Finish mit einem 6.000er oder 8.000er Japanstein, das Ergebnis ist wie beim Ölstein.



Genau so sieht das aus, habe ebenfalls nen japanischen Schleifstein, absolut top.

Wer aber sein Messer auf die Nonplusultra-Schärfe bringen möchte, sollte zum Finish mindestens nen 6000er nehmen.

Normaler Messerstahl lässt sich fix schleifen, elendig lang wird es bei Damast.


----------



## Robert (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Beim Schleiffen auf dem Stein (egal ob japanischer Wasserstein, Ölstein, Brocken...) ist es ja ausschlaggebend, dass man während des Schleiffvorganges immer den selben Winkel einhält.
Sonst wird die Schneide ballig und nie scharf.

Für diejenigen, die in der Hinsicht etwas ungeschickt sind (so wie ich auch...) hab ich einen Tipp:
http://warthogsharp.com/?page_id=261
Ich hab noch das Vorgängermodell, nannte sich Hunter oder so und damit schaff es sogar ich einen sauberen Winkel einzuhalten.

Übrigens - der V-Sharp den der Laden auch im Programm hat ist nicht schlecht um Gebrauchsmesser (z.B. beim Filetieren in Norwegen) auf die Schnelle auf Gebrauchsschärfe zu bringen.

Servus,

Robert


----------



## FisherMan66 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Wollebre schrieb:


> .... Scharf bekommt man alle Messer, nur die Frage wie lange es hält. Wer ein Messer für 10 € kauft, muss bestimmt öfter nachschleifen, als wenn man ein Messer aus Qualitätsstahl kauft, egal welchen Schärfer man benutzt.
> 
> ....


 
Wo fängt Qualitätsstahl an und wo hört Qualitätsstahl auf? 
Es gibt Stähle, von wahrlich hervoragender Qualität, an denen man sich nen Wolf schleift, bevor man die scharf bekommt. (Damaststähle z.B. oder die ach so geliebten, super flexiblen Filetier-Messer - grauselig)

Messer aus guten Stählen, für kleines Geld und mit super hohem Gebrauchswert gibt es z.B. hier :m http://www.hkgt.de/shop/messer/mora-of-sweden/index.html

Es ist richtig, das die Qualität des Stahls auch die Schnitthaltigkeit beeinflußt, aber mindestens genau so wichtig ist der sauber durchgeführte Schleifvorgang. 
20 Grad Schleifwinkel führen bei 90% aller Messer zu einer hervoragenden Gebrauchsschärfe, die nebenbei auch noch sehr schnitthaltig ist. 

Meine Meser zum Angeln habe ich alle mit nem Lansky vorgeschliffen. Fürs Nachschärfen ab und an nehme ich dann den Spyderco Triangle-Sharpmaker: Den bekommt man z.B. hier::m http://www.messerkontor.eu/Schleifartikel/Schaerfsysteme/SPYDERCO-Triangle-Sharpmaker::679.html

Er ist sehr einfach zu handaben und liefert sehr gute Ergebnisse, so lange das Vorschleifen gut durchgeführt wurde. Wenn man die Keramikstäbe mit Öl, z.B. Balistol benetzt, erhält man eine etwas höhere Schleifleistung und einen noch glatteren Schliff mit den weißen Stäben. Keine Angst, das Öl macht den Keramikstäben nichts aus. Man kann Sie ganz einfach wieder reinigen. (Ausführliche Berichte dazu findet man auch im MESSERFORUM)

Sicher, das Lansky-Set (es reicht voll und ganz das mit den 3 Steinen) und der Spyderco sind zusammen nicht ganz billig, aber überlegt mal, was 2 oder 3 gute, japanische Wassersteine und evtl. noch ein Belgischer Brocken kosten. dazu kommt dann noch, dass ich mich erst ausführlich mit den Schleiftechniken vertraut machen muss, bevor ich ein wirklich gutes Schleifergebnis erhalte.
Mit dem Spyderco bekomme ich auch ein Lachsmesser mit einer ultra-Flexiblen 30 cm Klinge vernünftig geschärft. Mit allen anderen Methoden bin ich da fast verzweifelt. 

Für meine Küchenmesser nutze ich Wassersteine, aber das hat andere Gründe.

Und an all die, die angeblich mit nem Stahl ihre Messer schärfen: Mit einem Stahl kann ich lediglich den Grat einer Schneide wieder aufrichten, schärfen lässt sich damit definitiv nicht.

Das beste Messer ist das, dass ich dabei habe, wenn ich es brauche und nicht das, dass zu hause in der Vitrine liegt.


----------



## strawinski (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

ich muß sagen, mit reicht dies für alle Messer am See. geht schnell und hält einige zeit. natürlich nicht für Filetiermesser. dafür gibts die Japaner...


----------



## Ollek (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



strawinski schrieb:


> ich muß sagen, mit reicht dies für alle Messer am See. geht schnell und hält einige zeit. natürlich nicht für Filetiermesser. dafür gibts die Japaner...



Und grade für meine Filetiermesser sind diese Schärfer besonders geeignet...zumal sie bei einem mit dabei lagen.

Erst heute wieder geschärft...rattenscharf sozusagen :m


Gruss


----------



## strawinski (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

na Ollek, da hab ich ja mal was wieder gelernt....


----------



## Ollek (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



strawinski schrieb:


> na Ollek, da hab ich ja mal was wieder gelernt....



:mStets zu Diensten....

Ne im Ernst, bei den Filetiermessern find ich die Schärfer gar nich mal so schlecht, im Gegenteil.

Da die Schneiden meist maschinell gefertigt wurden und mit vorgegebenem Winkel wie bei den Schärfern zumindest für mich besser zu schärfen sind.

Ich habe auch noch japanische Kochmesser, da muss ich sagen gehe ich mit den Schärfern nicht ran und lasse lieber schärfen auf Wassersteinen... (noch, weil selber trau ich s mir noch nich zu)

Die Schneiden bei diesen Messern (den Kochmessern) sind wesentlich filigraner als bei den Martini Messern..obwohl sie sich von der Schärfe (sind alle rasiermesserscharf) nix nehmen.

PS: wollte es mal Fotografieren den Unterschied, aber auf den Bildern kommts nicht wirklich rüber.


----------



## strawinski (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

naja, japanische Messer sind ja auch die Königsklasse. Die selbst zu schleifen oi,oi...Ich hab auf meinem Stein immer mal wieder versucht Rasiermesser hin zu kriegen aber keine Chanche...ein Jagdmesser, ok, da kann man die Schneide noch gut sehen und auflegen...Bei deinen Filetmessern, die sind ja noch gebogen, da wirds schon haarig.  Ich würd sagen. Messerschleifen ist eine Kunst...


----------



## ingordh (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

:kist doch ganz einfach, ich legs zu meiner frau ins bett :vik:


----------



## strawinski (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

stimmt......oder legs auf den Playboy, fürdie ledigen


----------



## Fishaholic (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Mein Japanisches Keramikmesser ist ruiniert....!
Wie kann man denn diese Messer wieder nachschleifen, ohne sie vollig zu zerstören?


----------



## Ulli3D (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Keramikmesser kannst Du nicht selber nachschleifen, die werden beim Hersteller oder dessen Schleifservice nachgeschliffen.


----------



## Ulli3D (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



strawinski schrieb:


> ...  Ich würd sagen. Messerschleifen ist eine Kunst...



Messerschleifen ist keine Kunst, das ist Handwerk aber, könnte doch Kunst sein denn das kommt ja von Können.


----------



## Ossipeter (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Fishaholic schrieb:


> Mein Japanisches Keramikmesser ist ruiniert....!
> Wie kann man denn diese Messer wieder nachschleifen, ohne sie vollig zu zerstören?


Da hilft nur eine Diamantscheibe|uhoh:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Da hilft nur eine Diamantscheibe



ist aber auch nur was für absolut Geübte! |bigeyes einmal falsch angesetzt und vorbei - ausserdem darf hier der Schleifwinkel nicht so klein sein wie bei Stahlmessern

besser, wie Ulli schon geschrieben hat, mit Hersteller/Vertreiber oder Schleifservice in Kontakt treten


----------



## BennyO (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Bring dein Messer einfach zum nächsten Schlachthof. Die schleifen einem meistens die Messer für 1,50€. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen.


----------



## Ulli3D (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



BennyO schrieb:


> Bring dein Messer einfach zum nächsten Schlachthof. Die schleifen einem meistens die Messer für 1,50€. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen.



Ich *muss* jedem empfehlen, Deine Empfehlung zu ignorieren, es sei denn, man hat ein 1 Euro Messer. |uhoh:


----------



## Ossipeter (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ich *muss* jedem empfehlen, Deine Empfehlung zu ignorieren, es sei denn, man hat ein 1 Euro Messer. |uhoh:



Mein Sohn lernt in einem Fleischverarbeitendem Betrieb (Biffi) und wie da die Messer (Solingen) zusammengeschliffen
werden, das tut einem richtig weh!!


----------



## Ollek (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ich *muss* jedem empfehlen, Deine Empfehlung zu ignorieren, es sei denn, man hat ein 1 Euro Messer. |uhoh:



:qStimmt oder man kriegt alle Nase nen Satz Dickmesser von der Firma.

Wir reparieren öfters mal Schleifmaschinen für einen grösseren Schlachthof, von daher weiss ich was da abgeht.

Aber warum auch nicht, das sind keine Köche oder Angler denen ihre Messer so sehr am Herzen liegen. 
Die Anforderungen sind dort sind ganz andere, es muss schnell gehen und man kann mit den Messer nicht "zimperlich" z.B wie ein japanischer Suhimeister sein.

Ist es Stumpf kommt kein Wasserstein sondern ein Schleifband zum Einsatz mit dem Ergebnis das die Messer früher oder später komplett abgewetzt sind. Aber scharf sind sie dennoch allemal.


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Hallo Leute,
passend zu Diskussion hier gibts derzeit einen Gerätetest hier im Board:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=176020


----------



## zandertex (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Was hier für ein Aufwand betrieben wird,um Messer scharf zu halten,ist schon erstaunlich.Wenn das Messer nach oder vor jedem Gebrauch über einen guten Stahl abgezogen wird,nicht in die Spühlmaschiene wandert, oder mit kochendem Wasser gesäubert wird und nicht in Berührung mit anderen Messern oder metallenen Gegenständen ausgesetzt wird,Mann es nur selber benutzt,kann es nie stumpf werden.
Das abziehen des Messers sollte man sich zeigen lassen,von einem dessen Messer man vorher mal begutachtet hat.
Nach ein paar Monaten Übung(mit einem alten Messer) sollte es dann schon hinhauen.

Grüße Zandertex


----------



## Wallace666 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Entweder ich hab's überlesen oder es hat wirklich noch keiner erwähnt.
Klein, handlich, narrensicher, billig und effektiv:

*Lansky Mini Crock Stick
*
Ist ein kleiner Halter mit zwei Keramik-Aluminiumoxid Stäben. Messer durchziehen und freuen. 
Hauptvorteil dabei, kaum Materialabtrag (würde die Stäbe mit 1000er Wasserstein vergleichen), einfache Handhabung und für die meisten Messer effektiv. 
Nachteil ist der fixe Winkel, stört aber nicht weiter.

Es gibt zwar vergleichsweise und auch günstigere Schärfer mit diesem System, allerdings sind diese meiner Erfahrung nach alle zu grobkörnig (rauher Schliff, zuviel Abtrag).


----------



## Fishaholic (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Das mit dem zum Vertreter, bzw Hersteller geben ist bei dem Keramikmesser so ein Problem. Ich hab keine Ahnung ob es bei uns einen Vertreter davon gibt, denn das Messer ist direkt aus Japan, mein Schwiegervater hatte es mir mal vor einigen Jahren mitgebracht.

Wie habt ihr eigentlich Euren Frauen den richtigen Umgang mit Messern beigebracht? Oder steht bei euch der WMF Messerblock in der Küche und Eure eigenen Messer sind sicher verstaut? (So isses jetzt bei mir ;P)


----------



## Ossipeter (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Nach den ersten Wasserverfärbungen passen die jetzt auf
Ich lege die mittlerweile nicht mehr ins Spülwasser und beim Abspülen ist halt nunmal Vorsicht angesagt|uhoh:


----------



## BennyO (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ich *muss* jedem empfehlen, Deine Empfehlung zu ignorieren, es sei denn, man hat ein 1 Euro Messer. |uhoh:


 

Also ich kann bis jetzt nichts schlechtes darüber sagen. Meistens lasse ich sie aber von einem Fischer in Heiligenhafen schleifen.

Was hast du denn gegen das schleifen am Schlachthof?


----------



## Ulli3D (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Weil ich auch teure Messer habe und bei den üblichen Schleiftechniken die extrem dünne Schneide, da wo der Grat erzeugt wird, sehr schnell über 100° erwärmt wird und dann ist die Schnitthaltigkeit dahin. Es gibt sogar Experten, die davon ausgehen, dass schon 80° diesen Effekt erzeugen. Zudem arbeiten die Schlachter und Metzger mit Messern, die nach 1 - 2 Monaten nur noch eine rudimentäre Klinge haben und dass brauch ich nicht. Und, was machst Du, wenn kein Schlachthof in der Nähe ist oder nimmst Du immer einen mit in den Urlaub?


----------



## mr.pepse (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> . Und, was machst Du, wenn kein Schlachthof in der Nähe ist oder nimmst Du immer einen mit in den Urlaub?


Vielleicht gibt es einen von Playmobil.


----------



## BennyO (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Ach so.
Ja ich habe auch keine günstigen Messer.
Ich habe das bis jetzt immer einmal im Jahr machen lassen und hatte noch nie Probleme damit. 
Ja in den Urlaub nehme ich einen Stahl mit, mit dem ich mein Messer nachschleife. Habe mir das mal ausführlich erklären lassen und kann sagen, dass ich das behersche.

Ich habe aber mal gelesen, dass man ca. alle 1-2 Jahre die Messer einmal mit einer "richtigen" Maschine schleifen lassen soll. 

Darf ich einmal fragen, was für ein Messer du besitzt?

Danke schon mal für die vielen Infos..


----------



## Knurrhahn (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

ich persönlich versuche meine Messer immer so zu schärfen wie in diesem Video gezeigt wird.
Jedoch habe ich die Sache mit dem wenn möglich immer gleich bleibenden Schleifwinkel nie so richtig hin bekommen.
Dafür habe ich mir diese Schleifhilfe Winkelhalter zugelegt und nun klappt es.
Zusätzlich gebe ich einmal im Jahr meine Messer in die Hände eines Messerschleifers .
Viele Grüsse Knurri


----------



## BennyO (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



mr.pepse schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es einen von Playmobil.


 

Das ist auch eine sehr qualifizierte Aussage.#d#d


----------



## BennyO (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> ich persönlich versuche meine Messer immer so zu schärfen wie in diesem Video gezeigt wird.
> Jedoch habe ich die Sache mit dem wenn möglich immer gleich bleibenden Schleifwinkel nie so richtig hin bekommen.
> Dafür habe ich mir diese Schleifhilfe Winkelhalter zugelegt und nun klappt es.
> Zusätzlich gebe ich einmal im Jahr meine Messer in die Hände eines Messerschleifers .
> Viele Grüsse Knurri


 

Danke für deine Info.


----------



## carpdoc (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

hi,
schaut euch doch hier mal um http://www.dieklinge.de/
hat einiges zum schärfen
gruß carpdoc


----------



## Bondex (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich habe das dumme Gefühl daß die Poren meines Wasserschleifsteines verschmutzt oder verfettet sind weil vielleicht noch Rückstände an meinen Klingen waren. Wer kann mir sagen wie ich den Stein wieder funktionstüchtig bekomme. Ich habe das Gefühl er nimmt nicht mehr soviel ab wie anfangs


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

wenn Du Öl oder Fett in den Poren hast, dann einfach mal auskochen (ggf. mit ´nem Schuss Spüli)


----------



## strawinski (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Wallace666 schrieb:


> Entweder ich hab's überlesen oder es hat wirklich noch keiner erwähnt.
> Klein, handlich, narrensicher, billig und effektiv:
> 
> *Lansky Mini Crock Stick*
> ...


 
das hab ich ja noch gar nicht gesehen , das Ding. und ist es wenigsten gut?


----------



## Wallace666 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Ja, wie gesagt, is super. Ist natürlich nicht dazu gedacht ein "versautes" Messer aufzuarbeiten, aber um normal genutzte Messer einfach und schnell Unterarmhaarscharf zu machen einwandfrei.


----------



## Bondex (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

dann einfach mal auskochen (ggf. mit ´nem Schuss Spüli) 

danke für den Tipp. Ich hoffe der geht dabei nicht kaputt


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Bondex schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der geht dabei nicht kaputt



wenn Du den langsam erwärmst und auch langsam wieder abkühlen lässt, kann eigentlich gar nix passieren


----------



## mr.pepse (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Tut mir leid wegen des flachen Jokes gestern.

Ich habe gestern meine Messer mit einem grobkörnigen Schleifstein der Firma Apex geschliffen und mit einem Tassenrücken abgezogen. Meine Armhaare nehmen die beiden Messer jetzt wieder mit.
Aber da geht noch mehr, ein Stein mit mittlerer und mit feiner Körnung muss noch her. Das geht höchstens als unterkante stumpfer Rasierer durch!


----------



## gründler (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gleich auf Kabel 1*

......


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gleich auf Kabel 1*



gründler schrieb:


> Gleich auf Kabel 1 die besten tricks zum Messerschleifen!



ja, gerade auch gesehen... naja, Kabel1 halt...

aber Danke für den Tip #6


----------



## atja93 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

schleife  mit teetassen die man in Usbekistan zum Teetrinken benuzt ist echtes Keramik und schärft echt alle messer


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Bondex schrieb:


> dann einfach mal auskochen (ggf. mit ´nem Schuss Spüli)
> 
> danke für den Tipp. Ich hoffe der geht dabei nicht kaputt



und? Erfolg gehabt??


----------



## tyirian (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Kann jemand einen Kombischleifstein empfehlen der relativ preisgünstig ist? Ich würde jetzt mal auf Körnung 1000/3000 tendieren. 

Kenn mich von den Preisen leider nicht aus, was man für einen Kombischleifstein zahlen muss damit man was anständiges bekommt.


----------



## strawinski (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



strawinski schrieb:


> das hab ich ja noch gar nicht gesehen , das Ding. und ist es wenigsten gut?


 
ich nehme es für alle messer und es ist sehr gut. kostet glaube 7 ois.

aber wie schon eschrieben.ist es richtig versaut brauchste nen richtigen stein für nen grundschliff. du findest die anleitungen im netz.


----------



## strawinski (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

findest du hier. das best ist Sun Tiger Wasserstein für ca. 25 ois. haste ein leben lang....


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Ach so ich wollte hier noch anfügen; für alle die es richtig scharf wollen:
Leder!
Friseure wissen warum sie ihre Rasierklingen zum Abschluß übers Leder ziehen!
Ich habe mir dazu ein Stück Leder mit Holzleim auf ne Dachlatte geleimt.
Wichtig ist,dass es absolut plan aufliegt und dann nach dem Schliff zum Polieren und Grat entfernen darüber. Wird richtig "Rattig"!

Taxidermist


----------



## strawinski (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

geau, kann man alles unter "nassrasieren" Seite lesen...


----------



## Ulli3D (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Und dann noch den Lederriemen mit Chromoxyd grün (Ölfarbe für Maler) einreiben, aber das ist nun wirklich was für Freaks.


----------



## Kotzi (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Hallo, 
ich wollte mir auch mal einen kleinen , einfachen Messerschleifer kaufen, 
habe hier gelesen dass folgende modelle schon genutzt worden sind:
welches modell ist denn davon besser?

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00178HJSK/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=A6H7PRB9RSDI2

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0001WP336/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

Ich weiß natürlich dass ich damit keine wunder erwarten kann , aber ich will das nur ein bisschen wieder scharf haben damit ich den nächsten fisch nicht wie so ein Berserker versauen muss wie den letzten. Wenn ich dann mit den Schärfergebnissen nicht mehr zufrieden bin werde ich mir wohl auch irgendwannmal einen schleifstein zulegen ( vll werde ich ja ostern in Japan fündig). Aber erstmal gehts nur um so ein Ding zum durchziehen, bin auch vollkommen anderen Modellen gegenüber aufgeschlossen. Mfg Max


----------



## Khaane (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



tyirian schrieb:


> Kann jemand einen Kombischleifstein empfehlen der relativ preisgünstig ist? Ich würde jetzt mal auf Körnung 1000/3000 tendieren.
> 
> Kenn mich von den Preisen leider nicht aus, was man für einen Kombischleifstein zahlen muss damit man was anständiges bekommt.



Ich benutze den 1000/3000er Naniwa Schleifstein, damit bekommt man mit etwas Übung/Erfahrung das Messer wieder so scharf das man die Haare am Unterarm abrasieren kann. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/NANIWA-Jap-Kombi...679917374?pt=Küchenhelfer&hash=item3cb1bbdf3e


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

@Kotzi,Beim Fiskars gefällt mir die Möglichkeit ihn auf dm Tisch aufzulegen,somit wird die Schleiferei stabiler und  auch exakter.
Den von Lansky hatte ich um meine Arbeitsmesser(Skalpelle) mal schnell durch zu ziehen,der funktioniert auch !

Taxidermist


----------



## Kotzi (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Danke, dann werde ich wohl mal Würfeln gehen


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

@Kotzi,Ich würde nicht würfeln,sondern abklären, ob man diese durchsichtige Plastikabdeckung beim Fiskars entfernen kann, um ihn zu reinigen.wenn die Keramikstäbe voll Abrieb sind (Zahnbürste,Spüli).
Wenn ja,wird der erstmal sicherer sein und wie schon gesagt exakter!

@Uli,

Und dann noch den Lederriemen mit Chromoxyd grün (Ölfarbe für Maler)  einreiben, aber das ist nun wirklich was für Freaks. 		

Was soll das Chromgrün denn auf dem Leder bewirken,Polierpaste?

Taxidermist


----------



## Kotzi (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Ja , aus einer Amazon Bewertung kann man das rauslesen dass die Abdeckung entfernbar ist, dann wirds wohl der werden. Wie gesagt, nach meinem Abi in Japan  werde ich mich mit entsprechendem Budget mal an ein Messer , Schleifsteine und Kunstköder ranwagen. Jetzt reicht mir aber erstmal was einfaches.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

@Kotzi,Ich halte den gegenwärtigen Trend zum sehr teuren Japanischen
Wasserstein für absolut unnötig,da werden zum Teil Steine für mehrere
Hunderter angeboten!
Die Philosophiie wäre mir egal,für mich zählt dass Ergebniss und dass ist
auch weitaus preiswerter zu erreichen und da wird es der von Khane
gepostete "Billigstein" genauso tun.
Ich empfehle lieber die überteuerten Japanwobbler zu kaufen,wenns Geld
übrig ist,die Philosophie kann ich zumindest besser nachvollziehen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Kotzi (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Ich war schonmal in Japan und habe da eine sehr geniale Kette entdeckt welche gebrauchte Wobbler verkauft, da werde ich eher shoppen gehen als wobbler für 20 euro zu kaufen, und für 100erte von euro hatte ich eher nicht vor mir einen schleifstein zu leisten. wollte mir nur mal umschauen und wenn mich was anspringt kommts mit nach hause.


----------



## Sterni01 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Ich besitze von F.Dick ein SM 110 Schleifgerät, welches ich kostengünstig, gebraucht, erworben habe !

http://www.dick.de/de/koch_und_fleischerwerkzeuge.php?warengruppe=354&sprache=DE&hauptgruppe=34

Bin sehr zufrieden damit !!! 

#h#h#h


----------



## strawinski (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wollte mir auch mal einen kleinen , einfachen Messerschleifer kaufen,
> habe hier gelesen dass folgende modelle schon genutzt worden sind:
> welches modell ist denn davon besser?
> ...


 
nehm den, hab ich auch und alle messer werden schön scharf...reicht vollkommen aus...die steine schleifen sich ja nich ab...

mit stein schleifen mußte schon übung haben und stumpf wirds ja genauso...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Könne für den einen oder anderen "Schärfwilligen" interessant zu lesen sein:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...sserevent-bei-messer-maurer-in-heilbronn.html


----------



## Sterni01 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



strawinski schrieb:


> ...die steine schleifen sich ja nich ab...



Wer hat dir denn den Schwachsinn erzählt ??? #q


----------



## Kotzi (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Hab mal mit meiner Mutter Kriegsrat gehalten und vielleicht wird jetzt das hier angeschafft: 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000RRILT8/ref=s9_simh_gw_p79_d0_i2?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0F9ZRXW2H7QKNRTCFT4X&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128

allgemein fehlts im haushalt an einem messerschärfer, wenns dann nix wird dann bleibts bei dem fiskars.


----------



## Fanne (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

ich lese hier andauernd  metzger sind grobmotoriker was das messer schleifen betrifft ???

ihr wisst aber schon das der metzger sweinen beruf nachgehen muss und am tag keine 3 stunden zeit hat seine 5 messer über den stein zu ziehen ?

die messer sind halt arbeitsgeräte in der schlachthalle ! 

ich bin selber metzger und weiss  wie es ist wenn man mit stumpfen gerät asuch nur kurzzeitig arbeiten muss!!


wenn man als angler einen guten stahl  liegen hat , dann brauch man auch nicht andauernd schleifen


----------



## Khaane (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Was nützt eigentlich der beste Schleifstein, wenn die Stahlqualität des Messers Kacke ist.... Eine zu weiche oder zu harte Klinge ist Schrott, da bringt auch der teuerste Stein nichts.
> Für mein Angelmesser reicht da vollkommen so ein 0815 Messerschärfer für 2,99€ aus dem Discounter....



Genau so sieht das aus - Und sogar noch wichtiger ist derjenige der vor dem Schleifstein sitzt. #6

Als Laie sich einen Schleifstein für 50 € oder mehr zu kaufen, ist wie Perlen vor die Säue - Da reicht ein 20 € Naniwa-Schleifstein völlig aus, zumal man bei gutem Ausgangsmaterial Rasiermesserschärfe hinbekommt.

Wobei ich dieses seltsame "Japan-Gehype" bei Messern nicht nachvollziehen kann, europäische/orientalische Messer sind in vielen Bereichen den japanischen Pendants überlegen.


----------



## Gemini (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



angelpaar schrieb:


> alles fernostmist und ein reiner fetisch ... der praktische nutzen ist gleich null



Deswegen benutzen auch so wenig Köche (als ein Beispiel aus dem professionellen Bereich) im Beruf japanische Messer... |rolleyes

Man sollte niemals pauschalisieren, Schrott und überteuerte Hype-Produkte gibt es hüben wie drüben, wobei ausser Frage 
steht dass in Japan sehr guter Stahl hergestellt wird und die 
Fertigung von hochwertigen Klingen eine 'recht' lange Tradition hat.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Das jemand, der mit 320er Schmirgelpapier an seine Messer geht, nichts mit Japanischen Messern anfangen kann, ist eigentlich klar!

Zitat angelpaar:


> der anderen seite das selbe aber andere körnung ... 2 latten in  verschiedenen körnungen von 320 bis polierleinen ... preiswert, schnell,



Taxidermist


----------



## Franky (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Khaane schrieb:


> Wobei ich dieses seltsame "Japan-Gehype" bei Messern nicht nachvollziehen kann, europäische/orientalische Messer sind in vielen Bereichen den japanischen Pendants überlegen.



Danke! Wahre Worte gelassen "ausgesprochen"... Insbesondere der Aufwand, der für die "Wartung & Pflege" betrieben werden muss/soll, steht für mich in keinem Verhältnis zum Preis eines wirklich guten Messers von Zwilling, Wüsthoff, Güde oder wer sonst noch da rumschnibbelt. Selbst für ambitionierte Hobbyküchenschäffs sollten die im Zweifel ausreichen - es sei denn, das Ego verlangt nach anderem!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



> Selbst für ambitionierte Hobbyküchenschäffs sollten die im Zweifel ausreichen - es sei denn, das Ego verlangt nach anderem


So isses.....


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

@Angelpaar,dies ist mein Post,welcher nur eine Seite zuvor steht:



> Ich halte den gegenwärtigen Trend zum sehr teuren Japanischen
> Wasserstein für absolut unnötig,da werden zum Teil Steine für mehrere
> Hunderter angeboten!
> Die Philosophiie wäre mir  egal,für mich zählt dass Ergebniss und dass ist
> ...


Nun habe ich Zweifel angemeldet,an deiner Methode mit Schmirgel ab 320er Körnung an Messer zu gehen.Dies würde ich höchstens dann machen, wenn es um absolut minderwertige Messer geht, b.z.w.
bei vorhandenen tiefen Scharten. Und dass auch nur Nass!
Normalerweise fägt ein Schleifstein bei einer 1000er Körnung an und geht
bis zu einer 3000er Körnung,damit wird dann mit Wasser oder auch Öl geschliffen, um erstens den Abschliff weg zu nehmen und auch eine Minderung der Stahlhärte durch Hitze auszuschließen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Wie ich sehe, sind wir eigendlich einer Meinung denn auch ich betrachte ein Messer als Gebrauchsgegenstand und nicht als Schmuckstück.
Letztere gehören in die Vitrine und nicht an den Mann (ins Boot)!
Mich hat eben nur die 320er Körnung irritiert!
Zum schnellen nachschärfen nehme ich einen Wetzstahl.

Taxidermist


----------



## porbeagle (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Passt nicht ganz aber ich schreib trotzdem mal:
Ich bin Abergläubisch und kauf mir für jeden Urlaub ein neues Filet.Messer von Marttiini.
Hat 2003 angefangen ich weiß nicht warum die alten häng ich an die Wand zur Deko.


----------



## Digermulen (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Hallo an die scharfen Jungs:m,

ich muß das Thema nochmals nach vorne bringen.
Als Angellaie würde mich mal interessieren, wie oft ihr die Messer schärft.
Ich habe im letzten Urlaub in Norge 3 Fische verarbeitet, geschärft, 3 Fische verarbeitet und geschärft usw..
Eben genauso wie  ein Bauer mit der Sense im Heu:c
Ich denke mal, das war extrem dumm#q
Es handelte sich um ein Marttiini Messer der gehobenen Preisklasse, jetzt sieht es natürlich billig aus!!

Danke für eure Klingen--de antworten!

Digermulen


----------



## beerchen (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Nabend, bin nicht so der Messerfetischist, und beim Fisch hab ich da noch gar keine Erfahrung. Meine Erfahrung mit Messern stammt aus der Liebe zur Natur und aus dem Beruf (Landwirt).
Mein Messer wird geschärft (abgezogen) wenn es stumpf ist. Nicht eher nicht später!
Besitze seit ca. 25 Jahren ein Puma Klappmesser. Zum schärfen benutze ich so einen
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/images/B002JUXTCA/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=3167641&s=kitchen

Trägt kaum Material ab und das Messer ist scharf wie hulle. 

Ob das für Filletiermesser reicht, kann ich nicht sagen, da diese immer von Mama mit dem Stahl abgezogen werden |supergri


----------



## Seemannsgarn (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

IHHHHHHHHHHHHHH solche "Schäler" sind tödlich für Klingen. Da macht Mama das schon völlig richtig mit dem Abziehen. Ein Messer sollte maximal einmal Pro Saison geschliffen werden das langt allemale für einen Angler aus.


----------



## Franky (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Richtiges SChleifen kommt bei mir in der Regel einmal im Jahr vor, zwischendurch bei Bedarf über den Wetzstahl (z.B. wenn man mal wieder über ordentlich Gräten fluppt). Filiermesser werden demnach mehrfach "geschrubbt", normale Arbeitsmesser seltener...


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Da ich Messer und Scherenschleifer in der 4. Generation bin, geb ich euch mal einen Tip... Wenn ein Messer einen Schlif bekommt und mit einem Wetzstahl (ich nehme einen mit Diamantstaub) REGELMÄßIG abzieht bildet sich auf der Klinge ein mit bloßem Auge nicht sichtbarer Grat der sich durch das Wetzen immer wieder aufstellt, also bei "normalem" Gebrauch reicht es aus die Klinge einmal im Jahr zu schleifen... Übrigens sind die Drehzahlen der meisten Schleifböcke viel zu hoch, dadurch glühen Klingen sehr leicht aus und werden nicht bzw. nur schwer wieder scharf...

MfG Sascha


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



*HARDCORE-ANGLER* schrieb:


> Da ich Messer und Scherenschleifer in der 4. Generation bin, geb ich euch mal einen Tip... Wenn ein Messer einen Schlif bekommt und mit einem Wetzstahl (ich nehme einen mit Diamantstaub) REGELMÄßIG abzieht bildet sich auf der Klinge ein mit bloßem Auge nicht sichtbarer Grat der sich durch das Wetzen immer wieder aufstellt, also bei "normalem" Gebrauch reicht es aus die Klinge einmal im Jahr zu schleifen... Übrigens sind die Drehzahlen der meisten Schleifböcke viel zu hoch, dadurch glühen Klingen sehr leicht aus und werden nicht bzw. nur schwer wieder scharf...
> 
> MfG Sascha


 

Hallo Sascha,#h

habe die Frage schon lange im Hinterkopf.Ständig liest man,
der Grad wird immer aufgerichtet.Wieso bricht er nicht und die Schneide wird dadurch rauh? |kopfkrat


----------



## beerchen (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Seemannsgarn schrieb:


> IHHHHHHHHHHHHHH solche "Schäler" sind tödlich für Klingen. Da macht Mama das schon völlig richtig mit dem Abziehen. Ein Messer sollte maximal einmal Pro Saison geschliffen werden das langt allemale für einen Angler aus.



Schäler? Nee nee!
Wenn man das Messer auf den Rücken legt, und dann mit aller Gewalt den "Schärfer" über die Schneide zieht, dann schält man sicher. Aber ich ziehe es "gaaaaanz sanft" über die Schneide, da wird so gut wie nichts abgetragen.
Wie gesagt das messer ist ca. 25 Jahre alt, die ersten Jahre hab ich es einmal im Jahr zum Waffenhändler gebracht der es fachgerecht geschliffen hat. Seit ca. 10 Jahren nutze ich den erwähnten "Schärfer" und an der Klinge sind im Prinzip keine Abnutzungen zu erkennen! Für Arbeitsmesser oder dergleichen ist das meiner Meinung nach Ideal! Schnell, Scharf - gut :m


----------



## FisherMan66 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



beerchen schrieb:


> Schäler? Nee nee!
> Wenn man das Messer auf den Rücken legt, und dann mit aller Gewalt den "Schärfer" über die Schneide zieht, dann schält man sicher. Aber ich ziehe es "gaaaaanz sanft" über die Schneide, da wird so gut wie nichts abgetragen.
> Wie gesagt das messer ist ca. 25 Jahre alt, die ersten Jahre hab ich es einmal im Jahr zum Waffenhändler gebracht der es fachgerecht geschliffen hat. Seit ca. 10 Jahren nutze ich den erwähnten "Schärfer" und an der Klinge sind im Prinzip keine Abnutzungen zu erkennen! Für Arbeitsmesser oder dergleichen ist das meiner Meinung nach Ideal! Schnell, Scharf - gut :m


 
Deine Erfahrungen mit dem Teil in Ehren - wenn es für Dich ausreichend ist, warum nicht.
Wenn es denn so etwas schnelles sein soll, dann greife ich aber lieber zum VULKANUS-Pocket. Der ist eine nicht ganz so extreme "Klingen-Reißzahn-Herstellungshilfe" wie das von Dir gepostete Teil.
Das auch mit dem von Dir geposteten Teil so etwas wie Schärfe entsteht, zweifele ich auch gar nicht an, nur richtig und langhaltig scharf ist anders.


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Ich habe seit vielen Jahren ein 9€ Rapala-Filetiermesser. 
Welches ich auch beinahe täglich in der Küche im Einsatz habe. 

Ich schärfe das gelegentlich mit dem Vulkanus Pocket (http://www.anglerboard.de/ausruestu...lkanus-messerschaerfer-pocket-outdoor-version).

Für jemanden wie mich, der keine Ahnung vom Messerschärfen hat, eine tolle Sache... dauert nur Sekunden und das Messer schneidet wieder. 

Wenns irgendwann kaputt ist, kauf ich mir ein neues Messer für 9€


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Sascha,#h
> 
> habe die Frage schon lange im Hinterkopf.Ständig liest man,
> der Grad wird immer aufgerichtet.Wieso bricht er nicht und die Schneide wird dadurch rauh? |kopfkrat


Bei den meisten Doppelschleifböcken schleift man die Schneide einseitig. D. h. der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Schleifwinkeln ist so groß das der Grad nicht brechen kann, sondern nur von einer Seite auf die andere geschliffen wird. Das liegt ganz einfach daran das die Körnung entweder zu grob ist oder die Umdrehungszahl zu hoch. Somit wird zuviel Material abgetragen. Das kann auch beim Schleifen mit Wassersteinen, Schleifpapier, .. passieren wenn man wenig Erfahrung hat oder gelernter Grobmotoriker ist.
Deswegen fängt man z. B. bei Wassersteinen mit einer groben Körnung an bis man einen fühlbaren Grat hat. Den entfernt man dann mit einer feineren Körnung bis man mit dieser Körnung einen Grat hat. Das macht man dann solange bis der Grat so fein ist, dass er beim Abziehen abbricht.
Je nach Einsatzzweck des Messers kann ein Grat aber auch gewünscht sein (grobe Outdoormesser, Gartenmesser, ..).


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



christian36 schrieb:


> Bei den meisten Doppelschleifböcken schleift man die Schneide einseitig. D. h. der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Schleifwinkeln ist so groß das der Grad nicht brechen kann, sondern nur von einer Seite auf die andere geschliffen wird. Das liegt ganz einfach daran das die Körnung entweder zu grob ist oder die Umdrehungszahl zu hoch. Somit wird zuviel Material abgetragen. Das kann auch beim Schleifen mit Wassersteinen, Schleifpapier, .. passieren wenn man wenig Erfahrung hat oder gelernter Grobmotoriker ist.
> Deswegen fängt man z. B. bei Wassersteinen mit einer groben Körnung an bis man einen fühlbaren Grat hat. Den entfernt man dann mit einer feineren Körnung bis man mit dieser Körnung einen Grat hat. Das macht man dann solange bis der Grat so fein ist, dass er beim Abziehen abbricht.
> *Je nach Einsatzzweck des Messers kann ein Grat aber auch gewünscht sein (grobe Outdoormesser, Gartenmesser, ..).*







*Und was ist daran von Vorteil?|kopfkrat*


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Man kann z. B. sehniges Fleisch leichter schneiden; genauso wie dünne Äste, Seile oder ähnliches, weil man sowas ähnliches wie einen Sägeeffekt hat.


----------



## Seemannsgarn (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

na das ist ja mal der Gößte Blödsinn. Ein Grat ist immer unten rund also ist da ncihts mit schneiden. Viele "Reißzähne" in der Klinge ergeben einen eindruck das das Messer scharf ist. Allerdings ist es eine Mikrosäge. Spätestens beim Dünnen Ausschneiden von Lachs wirste dann bemerken das die lachsscheiben völlig zerfledert sind. Ein Gutes Messer zeichnet sich ja auch nicht durch übermäßige Härte aus das ist kein Problem hier messer mit 64 HRC zu finden . Aber Geometrie und Zähigheit (Damit eben nichts ausbricht) das ist das Geheimnis eines "Guten Messers".


----------



## chxxstxxxx (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Seemannsgarn schrieb:


> na das ist ja mal der Gößte Blödsinn. Ein Grat ist immer unten rund also ist da ncihts mit schneiden.


Ich rede von einem Grat der durch schleifen mit geeigneten Schleifmitteln entsteht und nicht von einem ausgeglühten Grat den man mit einer Flex hingebracht hat.

[quoteViele "Reißzähne" in der Klinge ergeben einen eindruck das das Messer scharf ist. Allerdings ist es eine Mikrosäge.[/quote]
Genau das meine ich mit Grat.



> Spätestens beim Dünnen Ausschneiden von Lachs wirste dann bemerken das die lachsscheiben völlig zerfledert sind.


Richtig. Nur schneide ich Lachs nicht mit Garten- oder Outdoormessern. Deswegen hab ich auch geschrieben das bei einigen Messern ein Grat gewollt sein kann. Oder schleifst Du ein Gartenmesser mit 20 Grad und ziehst es anschließend noch mit einem 12.000er Wasserstein ab?


----------



## Seemannsgarn (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Ein Grat muß immer entfernt werden sonst ist das Messer nciht so scharf wie es sein sollte.
Klar gibt es Grenzen beim Messer mit einem Rasiermesser würde ichja auch nicht in den Wald gehen und Holzmachen. Genauso wie ich mich mit einer Bowieklinge nciht rasieren würde. 
Haare abraspeln geht natürlich mit der Bowieklinge auch. 
Aber nichts für ungut jeder eben so wie er mag.


----------



## andi72 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

schleifen is sicher ne kunst , aber das kann man lernen.
meine messer sind allesamt aus der untersten preiskategorie-
schon allein aus dem grund das ich linkshänder bin und die klingen erstmal umschleifen muß,ich glaub es war rechtshand 70/30,also brauch ich 30/70 damit die schnittbewegung von oben eben leicht nach links und nich wie üblich nach rechts geht. ->da sind nämlich meine finger |kopfkrat .
also feinste haftschleifscheibe auf die flex und das grobe erledigt,geht recht fix und wenn man etwas vorsicht walten läßt wirds auch nich zu heiß #6 . 
der rest halt übern wasserstein bis man n blatt papier rissfrei
duchbekommt . heidenarbeit, aber was solls wenn man auf schärfe steht .......fakt is  - ein solch geschliffenes messer aus minderwertigem stahl is nach rund 8 h schleifen in einem spülerdurchgang ruiniert.|kopfkrat
ist erprobt mit meinem fiskars küchenmesser.
weil die alte eben nich zuhört ...

andi


----------



## Seemannsgarn (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Das schleifenmit der Flex funktioniert nur mit Elektronisher Drehzahlregelung. Die auf kleinster Stufe und noch sehr Vorsichtig  alles andere  kann man vergessen da der Stahl unnötig ausglüht. Selbst bei geringstem Funkenflug ist die Temperatur eben an der schneide schon über 800 Grad was die Härte aus der Schneide nimmt.
Mit der Hand ist dann an der klinge noch nichts von Wärme zu spüren, allerdings hat die Schneide schon etwas abbekommen.


----------



## Ulli3D (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

Seit wann werden denn Messer asymmetrisch geschliffen?


----------



## andi72 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*

alle die ich bisher gekauft habe hatten beim schneiden n rechts- drall.
dann hab ich mal bei bissclips n video gesehn wo das so beschrieben war 
und man sich das als linkspfötchen umschleifen kann.
gleichphasige messer sind mir noch nich untergekommen ...

andi


----------



## weserwaller (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr eure messer scharf*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Seit wann werden denn Messer asymmetrisch geschliffen?




Teure Kochmesser z.B. Für Recht-, und Linkshänder, wie auch viele Küchenmesser nach asiatischen Vorbild.


----------

